# Benq w5000 Replacement Lamp purchase



## speedzy (Feb 3, 2009)

Where can I purchase affordable lamp for Benq w5000 projector?

Thanks,
Spdzy


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Look at the top of the forum pages and pull down the Vendors tab. Once you get in you can sort by categories and one of them is Lamps and Lighting. A number of vendors are listed. Shop around and let us know who has the lamp at the best price. Make sure that it is an original and not a generic replacement.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Definitely let us know what you find out! I have the W5000 and it's got a lot of hours on the bulb.


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

If you are looking for a projector lamp... or having any problem in finding it or any thing.. so i think this website will definitely help you .. it helped me in all the ways


http://www.projectorlampsworld.com/

If its benq, then go for this..

http://www.projectorlampsworld.com/bulb/Benq/W5000.html


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Got mine from B&H. They call the BenQ W5000 a digital _*laser*_ projector?!?!? :dumbcrazy:


----------

